# Boctok Amphibia Rare Case Variant ?



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Following Wookies WTT/WTB post for an Amphibia case ring, I remembered an old Amphibia case that I've had in my projects box for quite a while (its a big box  ).

So I dug it out and started doing a bit of research into it. I couldn't find anything similar on ebay  , but I eventually found a sticky on WUS where they are trying to set up a database to identify Amphibia cases. It appears to be a rare case that they have not yet been able to identify, although they are aware of its existence.

Here's a few quick and dirtys for ya's




























So if any of you guys know anything about this case style, pop over to WUS and give them a pointer or 2.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Is there a side view showing the lugs?

Later,

William


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Is there a side view showing the lugs?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


You can see a side view of the lugs on this shot, however it isn't very clear as I was taking the pic to show the dinks on the crown.

Unfortunately we're not allowed to post a link to the WUS site, but if you look at their Russian forum, there is a sticky called "Vostok classification database draft", the first post on page 4 (by Seele) carries a link to their casing database pdf, this style of case is shown as being unidentified on page 19 of the pdf..... but it isn't worth all the aggro involved to look it up unless you're a really dedicated vostok collector.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Boris

Is it the same as this?










...or is there another 'octagonal' case? (Can't tell whether your different bezel is making the octagonal shape look less pronounced, or if it's different...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I wonder if it's a standard octo case that's had the edges on the 9 o'clock side ground down a bit?

Later,

William


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

There are some pics on a non commercial site, so fingers crossed that the links don't get taken down.

The "octagonal" sides are slightly curved, and you'll note that the case from the 2,4,8 and 10 o'clock positions is concave shaped and curves towards the lugs. The lack of crown guard is also a feature.

http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3025

http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=3023

http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php?g2_itemId=2987










http://nht.no.sapo.pt/Relogios/actual/Vostok%20Amphibia%20-%20Albatros%20Icebreaker%20-%20CAEAAHO%20B%20CCCP.jpg


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep, definitely different. There are no curves on my one. All edges are totally straight. (Mine has no crown guard either, though.)

Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------

